# FreeBSD and Netmap



## koop (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I do not use netmap but now i need to use it combined with FreeBSD and Suricata (IPS). Can anyone show me how to configure an IPS this way (FreeBSD, Netmap and Suricata).

Thanks.


----------

